# Looking for female rat about 1.5 YO in NYC Area



## Vinni & Gingi (Jan 14, 2014)

Gingi lost her sister Vinni about 6 weeks ago, so we are looking for new company for her. In terms of personality, looking for someone with a mild temper, but not a complete pushover. We prefer someone of the same age, and not a young rat.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you checked Empty Cages Collective, via petfinder?


----------



## Leraine (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey! I live in Brooklyn, and am semi-familiar with some of the local methods to find a rat.
Also check out http://www.thehamiltondoghouse.com/id5.html
Around February, they had some rats available. I called them up to find that out, because they didn't seem to keep their website very up to date. So don't be fooled by their lack of rats on the website. Call and confirm!

Also, you can keep an eye on this message board:
http://www.meetup.com/New-York-Rat-Group/messages/boards/
It is specific to NYC. 

Here's a thread on that forum about ways to find rats in NYC. http://www.meetup.com/New-York-Rat-Group/messages/boards/thread/42556522

Additionally, you can ask to be put on email lists that are specifically about rescued rats in need. I am not sure who to contact for that, but you can make a post. I can also post here if I see anything come up, but the last thing I knew of was 2 VERY YOUNG (4 week old) Sprague-Dawley rats available from a laboratory, and you are looking for older. 

If all else doesn't work, you can maybe look into breeders in NJ or the other nearby states, and either drive or take a train to get them. 

Craigslist is also an option, though it may not be as safe in terms of how healthy and socialized the rats are. 

As Nanashi7 posted, empty cages collective may also have rats. They are volunteer run, and their phone number didn't work for me. I had to email them, and it took 5 days to reply, most likely because their volunteers have busy lives/jobs to tend to, and because my email had to be forwarded to the volunteer who was fostering the rats at her home. So please be patient! I would not suggest relying on being able to contact them by phone, because I could never get through to them that way (even though I called during business hours M-F AND outside those hours). Email may be a more reliable bet. Oh, and according to their website, you need to fill out a rodent adoption form, which may take them a few days to process. Wouldn't hurt to expedite things by filing that out first. 

Best of luck!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

If you dont find any in your area, I would suggest checking out Philly Rat Rescue if youre interested in the drive! Or I belong to a rat group for PA and the surrounding area that I can send you the link to if youre interested. Theres lots of people between PA and NYC/Jersey


----------



## Vinni & Gingi (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you for the tips! I am looking at Pet Finder, Empty Cages, and it looks like there are some possibilities in Brooklyn. Some of them were actually also from Philly Rat Rescue. They looked very socialized. I will check out the other websites as well.


----------



## Mamoo1218 (Jul 27, 2013)

How old of a rat are you looking for - I have 6 1/2 month olds..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mamoo1218 (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh I see in the topic-you probably want over a year old..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I've recently been talking to a woman near NYC who runs a rattery called FloraBella rattery. Not sure if she has any older ones available, but she does have some babies. And she also works with a rescue, so they might have some.

Also, I have adopted from Mainely Rat Rescue before. They have some fosters in NY and all over New England, heres a link to their available ratties.

http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?page_id=18


----------



## Vinni & Gingi (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you all! We found a companion through Pet Finder, from a rescue place in Brooklyn (although she was fostered in NJ). The girls get along great.


----------

